# Why does everyone hate my dog?



## Linck

This thread is really just me venting....

I'm getting tired of people around me don't like my dog. My friend and her boy friend just got a puppy corgi. I visited them and he said by the way thank you if I didn't see your Lincoln I would probably get a big dog. He kept making comment like oh you can't take him anywhere with you because he's too big for me to travel with. My other friend with two collie mix made comment at puppy party at my house that she never want a German shepherd because gsd are devious. She poor water in Lincoln's bowl for her dog. Lincoln run over to check it out. Then she said Lincoln is food aggressive. She said Lincoln doesn't play nice with other dog but didn't say anything ant her dog constantly showing teeth when Lincoln get close to them. 

Lincoln is one year old gsd. He is still hyper and his obedience is not top notch. But he doesn't hurt anybody. He never show teeth to any other dogs or human. He just wants to play. Yeah he's not the cutest dog like collie. He may not be very cuddly. He's heavy big strong dog so he hurts you when he jump on your lap unlike the corgi. But he is a good dog. 

It's bad enough never get good reaction from people on the street. Parent pull their kids away when they walk pass us at the park. Vet nurse doesn't go crazy when they see him like they were when he was a puppy. Some Other dogs in class wouldn't pair up with him to do activities. Let me say it again that Lincoln has never hurt any of the people mention above. They are people that only see him at the party or puppy play date so they only see him as a hyper dog with power and teeth. 

There is only one friend that I believe she likes Lincoln. Not only acting like they do and behind my back tell ppl my dog is a monster. This friend has a lab. So she understand most of what I'm going through. Except that her dog looks friendly so stranger doesn't run away from him as fast as they would from mine

Again, I'm just venting. I just came back from visiting the puppy corgi and kinda depressed.


----------



## lindadrusilla

I'm sorry but I wouldn't be friends with anyone that dislikes my dog... But thats just me. 

Hope things get better for you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

It's ok, they're just jealous. Not everyone can handle the awesome responsibility of having a GSD.


----------



## boomer11

a gsd can do everything a corgi can but a corgi cant do everything a gsd can. throw a frisbee for your dog to catch mid air and then turn to the corgi and say your turn! then throw a ball in the lake and when your dog brings it back turn and say your turn! now if your gsd cant do basic "big dog" things like that then i guess you'll have to accept all the jabs towards your dog. btw pretty dog!

no matter what kind of dog you have, nothing shuts up people quicker than a well trained dog.


----------



## Sunflowers

Step up your training and that will show them.


----------



## Kaimeju

Your dog is still young and energetic. When he is older and very well-trained, you will get people saying things like "wow, is he a service dog?" And random compliments from strangers on the street. Just enjoy your dog and keep training. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajnish

Hey don't bother abt what other say. .I have 8 month old gsd and he has energy level like crazy...jumping, pulling at leash while going out....eagerness to inquire everyone by sniffing...well that's just Germany shepherd. ..u can't help it...people who r afraid of him..well it's their problem...my dog does not go out to bite them..I love him like crazy and he loves me the same...I don't give a **** to what other say...my gsd (storm) loves my 4 month old daughter..so that's it...be happy with ur baby...Over the period of time he would be mature and more obedient







My storm pic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44

What jerks! Just don't get involve with those people making your life miserable. It is so easy to be dog sensitive, your not alone with similar situations like that. A family member thinks my dog is aggressive and went to extreme that my Riley would've killed her German shepherd. This was a few years back it is ridiculous even to this day. Dogs need to have fun too they love it. It's sad when people out there don't let their dogs have fun at all. People are silly dogs needs, fun, etc.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I think all my neighbors thought my GSD was aggressive. I didn't mind mostly, they just didn't know her.
I've also had people say "wow I thought all GSDs were aggressive!" when they met her and she was friendly. The staff at my vet also said they didn't think she was friendly, when I asked them to give her some pets/treats so that she would associate the vet with good things they said they didn't know she was ok with people until I told them she loved getting attention.
My next door neighbor asked what happened after my dog passed away... I told her it was cancer, and she said maybe that made her aggressive. I said no, she was very friendly and loved people. She just did not like when someone came on our property without permission, and I think she thought my neighbor was always trespassing because their walkway is right up next to our house. I did try to introduce them properly, but my neighbor didn't cooperate.


----------



## Harry and Lola

I think these type of people are just jealous, because we have a 'proper' dog!!!! unlike theirs.


----------



## Sookie

How on earth can someone say german shepherds are devious? I've never heard that one before! Ignore them, and focus on making your dog the best-trained of the bunch


----------



## mcdanfam

When discussed getting one with some people....they "warned" us with all the horror story's. Our old vet said they were dangerous and would not be safe with al the kids we have in and out of the house. Our recently deceased 13 1/2 year old jack Russell was far more dangerous. He nipped at my niece and our daughter....we had to train him to avoid kids. The last 6 months he was alive he got to bite each one of us in the household. They said he was suffering from doggie dementia...I never trusted him and would supervise our own kids with him. 

I don't know why your friend thinks your dog can't travel with you. That is one of the purposes of our dogs. Since we got them a year ago, they have traveled to the keys, Orlando, cocoa beach, Edisto island, Beaufort, savannah, Arkansas, North Carolina, they go to Resturant with outdoor seating, outdoor movies and out door plays....we have never left them behind when they can go with. They travel better than our small dog ever did. Some people are nervous, but the second they see how well behaved they are...they warm up to them. People are more nerved by the idea of them. The same stories people "warned" us about. Example...a huge group of family's were staying down the beach from us in the keys...large number of kids...newborn to 17. The parents warned all the kids to avoid the dogs (6 months old at the time)...they were the same kind if dog as military and police dogs...they are unpredictable, and you can't pet them. We were throwing the ball in the water, they would get them and bring them back...i guess the parents were not paying attention and a few of the younger kids come running our way....the dogs were so happy to see toddlers (they were raised with three toddlers in and out of our house on a daily basis).... They adore that age group and are soooooo patient and gentle....as the kids made their way to the dogs, the parents come running, to prevent the kids from interacting with the dogs. By the time the parents made their way to the dogs... The kids had snatched tennis balls from their mouths, thrown them and researched the balls! The parents we floored the dogs allowed the kids to take them balls from their mouth. They stated talking and watching the kids interact. When the youngest of two came up, miles belly crawled to greet the smaller one. He laid neck deep in water to allow the smallest to pet and love on him. Everyday for the rest of the week, we would get knocks on our apartment door, it was the kids asking if the dogs could come out and play ball and chase! 
Once the parents saw hold mannered they were, gentle and relaxed they were around the kids....they had no concern. They were put off by their intimidating looks, dark coloring, the idea people have because of the jobs and past horror story's....:-/ Can't change people's minds or ideas until they see it for themselves. Train your baby like crazy, teach manners and gentleness...some people will still have their opinions, but that is the world and why politicians push breed legislation. They don't blame the "responsible" owners (the people who make certain dogs mean or fighting dogs)...They blame the breeds...I personally think people should have to take a test before owning animals....but we are In a free country and can be thankful for rescue centers.

The first time we went to our new vets office (did not want to take them to a vet that had such biased opinions of GSD)...the nurse told the vet outside of the door, it was a shepherd, there were two inside, to enter cautiously and to avoid sudden jerky movement....I was inside just giggling.....they have no idea the amount if sudden moments, loud bangs and noises we have in our home. Anyway....they came in, I introduced them and ask her if it was okay for them to greet her like they do our close friends. She said yes, they mauled her with kisses and hugs.... The tech got in on the love, both dogs flipped over for belly rubs....when I said all done, they got up, assumed their sitz position and did whatever the vet asked... Stand for exam, scales, never flinched or twitched durning the exam. They were floored. She never stops telling us how well behaved they are, she has asked for our trainers info for her dogs...! Because they know our dogs allow the hugs and kisses.....they lavish the pups with attention...even at a year old....I think your vet and techs will behave differently when they know they can trust your dog accepts them. Our dogs love being the center of attention. They had to love it with so many kids in and out of the house....I think with all of the holding, cuddling and love it has lead our dogs to believe they can be lap dogs. It makes it worse that the kids that come in and hang our allow the dogs to continue being lap dogs. 

My suggestion would be train, train, train....teach manners and forget the comments and attitudes of others. When you dog is doing what it should the right people will find you  

Good luck....sometimes people ignorance can be annoying....but life will be way to long if you allow others opinions to shape your day! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

mcdanfam said:


> When discussed getting one with some people....they "warned" us with all the horror story's. Our old vet said they were dangerous and would not be safe with al the kids we have in and out of the house. Our recently deceased 13 1/2 year old jack Russell was far more dangerous. He nipped at my niece and our daughter....we had to train him to avoid kids. The last 6 months he was alive he got to bite each one of us in the household. They said he was suffering from doggie dementia...I never trusted him and would supervise our own kids with him.
> 
> I don't know why your friend thinks your dog can't travel with you. That is one of the purposes of our dogs. Since we got them a year ago, they have traveled to the keys, Orlando, cocoa beach, Edisto island, Beaufort, savannah, Arkansas, North Carolina, they go to Resturant with outdoor seating, outdoor movies and out door plays....we have never left them behind when they can go with. They travel better than our small dog ever did. Some people are nervous, but the second they see how well behaved they are...they warm up to them. People are more nerved by the idea of them. The same stories people "warned" us about. Example...a huge group of family's were staying down the beach from us in the keys...large number of kids...newborn to 17. The parents warned all the kids to avoid the dogs (6 months old at the time)...they were the same kind if dog as military and police dogs...they are unpredictable, and you can't pet them. We were throwing the ball in the water, they would get them and bring them back...i guess the parents were not paying attention and a few of the younger kids come running our way....the dogs were so happy to see toddlers (they were raised with three toddlers in and out of our house on a daily basis).... They adore that age group and are soooooo patient and gentle....as the kids made their way to the dogs, the parents come running, to prevent the kids from interacting with the dogs. By the time the parents made their way to the dogs... The kids had snatched tennis balls from their mouths, thrown them and researched the balls! The parents we floored the dogs allowed the kids to take them balls from their mouth. They stated talking and watching the kids interact. When the youngest of two came up, miles belly crawled to greet the smaller one. He laid neck deep in water to allow the smallest to pet and love on him. Everyday for the rest of the week, we would get knocks on our apartment door, it was the kids asking if the dogs could come out and play ball and chase!
> Once the parents saw hold mannered they were, gentle and relaxed they were around the kids....they had no concern. They were put off by their intimidating looks, dark coloring, the idea people have because of the jobs and past horror story's....:-/ Can't change people's minds or ideas until they see it for themselves. Train your baby like crazy, teach manners and gentleness...some people will still have their opinions, but that is the world and why politicians push breed legislation. They don't blame the "responsible" owners (the people who make certain dogs mean or fighting dogs)...They blame the breeds...I personally think people should have to take a test before owning animals....but we are In a free country and can be thankful for rescue centers.
> 
> The first time we went to our new vets office (did not want to take them to a vet that had such biased opinions of GSD)...the nurse told the vet outside of the door, it was a shepherd, there were two inside, to enter cautiously and to avoid sudden jerky movement....I was inside just giggling.....they have no idea the amount if sudden moments, loud bangs and noises we have in our home. Anyway....they came in, I introduced them and ask her if it was okay for them to greet her like they do our close friends. She said yes, they mauled her with kisses and hugs.... The tech got in on the love, both dogs flipped over for belly rubs....when I said all done, they got up, assumed their sitz position and did whatever the vet asked... Stand for exam, scales, never flinched or twitched durning the exam. They were floored. She never stops telling us how well behaved they are, she has asked for our trainers info for her dogs...! Because they know our dogs allow the hugs and kisses.....they lavish the pups with attention...even at a year old....I think your vet and techs will behave differently when they know they can trust your dog accepts them. Our dogs love being the center of attention. They had to love it with so many kids in and out of the house....I think with all of the holding, cuddling and love it has lead our dogs to believe they can be lap dogs. It makes it worse that the kids that come in and hang our allow the dogs to continue being lap dogs.
> 
> My suggestion would be train, train, train....teach manners and forget the comments and attitudes of others. When you dog is doing what it should the right people will find you
> 
> Good luck....sometimes people ignorance can be annoying....but life will be way to long if you allow others opinions to shape your day!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry.....misspells abundant! I am on my phone..hard to type on it and...I hate auto correct, it thinks it knows what I want to say better than I do! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan

It's just ignorance. Plain and simple. I get little jabs no and again. But I know how awesome Baron is. So I ignore the unlearned folk.


----------



## mcdanfam

RiverDan said:


> It's just ignorance. Plain and simple. I get little jabs no and again. But I know how awesome Baron is. So I ignore the unlearned folk.


)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03

Don't ever let anyone make you feel depressed about your puppy. You have one of the most amazing dogs ever (if not THE most)!! This is the most difficult stage (age) and I know at times it is overwhelming, even seemingly hopeless. But it is not. Just stay focused on training and loving your GSD. As he matures and you see the fruits of your labor with him, not only will everyone then be jealous of your GSD, but you will enter the point of no return in GSD addiction (like the rest of us), as you experience the love, loyalty, intelligence, obedience and complete wonderfulness that they are. Stay positive and show him off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks

Ignorance of the breed.


----------



## Jax08

Up your obedience...just because it's good for you dog and for you.

Find new friends...just because these people don't sound like very good friends.

And get used to the reactions from strangers. I get it all the time. Whatever...


----------



## wyominggrandma

Wait until that sweet little corgi puppy starts barking and herding 24/7........... Corgi's shed worse than GSD,if that's possible.
Ignore folks like that. Just smile and nod your head and let it go.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Don't play the victim. If you want your dog to be a great breed ambassador then up the training as others have said and work on what you're complaining about. Take the negative comments and channel them into motivation for you. My male Doberman is a certified therapy dog. He was a calm puppy and has never once mouthed me or been unruly in public. He is typically the best behaved and most under control dog when I am out at public events with friends and their dogs. So many people compliment on how fantastic he is and so obedient. Looks awesome for his breed and I get people who own other breeds saying they would love a big dog like him. I just traveled to North Carolina with him and he was in the car with 3 other dogs. Not a peep from him. He also rode a horse and was able to be off leash on a mountain and near waterfalls and do what I asked of him. I have also put a hellacious amount of time into socializing and working with him.


----------



## SuperG

People can be strange and many tend to rationalize their choices/purchases/lifestyles etc. at the expense of others. I wouldn't let others opinions and comments get under your skin, just accept much of their critiquing words as their own insecurities. Too many folks this day and age are too caught up in their own preferences and due to this, they can be conceited and blinded by their own prejudices and they are unable to see the joy others derive from their personal choices....unless of course it agrees with their choices.

I am probably just as guilty as the folks I criticize at times. Dog owners ( many of them ) are really stuck on particular breeds and believe the dog which they own is the only dog for everyone. I would not choose to own a smaller dog but every dog I ever come across I have nothing but smiles for and always try and make friends.....all dogs are wonderful is my base mentality and I start with that.

Who has the nicest most expensive car, house, clothing, vacations, etc. seems to have run amok in this country and led all too many folks on a never ending superficial journey to discontentment. I understand many of us want others to "appreciate" our choices but when it comes to dog, nobody should be able to sway your choice....how could it? It is of absolutely no consequence what someone else thinks about your furry companion unless it manifests itself in harm to your dog.

Yeah, parents pulling their kids away from your dog is a bit annoying but try and look at it from their side of the fence. I do not believe their motivation has anything to do with what I previously wrote, it's just their maternal/paternal instincts or insecurities.....either way it is their choice and it's no big deal. I have most always found that many younger kids ( without parents around ) are very receptive to the GSDs I have had and most always ask amusing questions and of course want to pet them.

Anyway, as someone mentioned earlier......we are ambassadors to a certain degree for the creatures we own, so take it seriously and understand there is gains to be had by your dedication and efforts in shaping a well behaved dog......the victory of watching someone who is scared of larger dogs become at ease with your pooch is worth the price of admission.

SuperG


----------



## Lobobear44

wyominggrandma said:


> Wait until that sweet little corgi puppy starts barking and herding 24/7........... Corgi's shed worse than GSD,if that's possible.
> Ignore folks like that. Just smile and nod your head and let it go.


Speaking of which it is annoying when people compare small dogs to German shepherds especially. Even my little dog is stupid and mean. She is the worst dog to ever have!


----------



## Blanketback

Hey Linck, you think you're frustrated now....just wait until your pup is mature! Ugh, every yahoo and their uncle will be pestering you about: where you got him, if he's fixed and can mate to their female, tell you now they want a GSD 'cause yours is perfect, etc...just wait!


----------



## middleofnowhere

Blanketback IS right!

They (puppies) are crazy energetic, totally full of it, enthused about life. They act out of control for the first year or two.

When I lived in Wyoming, I got Barker the Elder as a pup. She was a wild thing. But by the time she was two my reputation had changed (as my dog matured). My dogs were considered amazing. I remember a woman coming into the vets office with her young GSD who was everywhere. She was clearly concerned about her energetic pup "Why can't you be like those dogs?" she asked her pup. I put mine in a down stay & went over to reassure her -- "Mine were like that as pups. They do outgrow it and become sane dogs!" I like to think that helped.

Bottom line - you really (despite what you may think) want an energetic nutsy pup. I'd guess in a few months you will find ways to channel that drive and the pup will begin to show some faint glimmer of maturity. By the time he's two, the person with the Corgi will be envious and your friends will have forgotten about the PIA period. You may want to write down their statements to be able to hand them back in a couple of years.


----------



## kelsm11

When we got Ruger everyone told us horror stories about GSDs. How he will chew on everything, couldn't bring them around kids, etc. We found him at the Humane Society and fell in love! They are extremely intelligent dogs and are loving! Ruger may not be the cuddliest pup but he definitely makes sure we are safe. He's a real 'threat', yea right. More like a big baby! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GreenCo

Sunflowers said:


> Step up your training and that will show them.


You can train a GSD to a ridiculous level, even on your own. It can impress everyone when they see how much control you have just over commands or hand signals. My entire neighbourhood knows Jake and kids come running out of the house to see him on our walks. They love him to death and know he would protect them. Some people do just not like large dogs, and for a good reason. A GSD can be fatal to smaller breads or even a person. So its really understandable why someone wouldn't like a GSD...


----------



## Eiros

Agree with the training comments.... 

Funnily enough, one of the WORST dogs at our training club is a corgi... barks and snarls and just super annoying. I like corgis actually, just making the point that breed stereotypes are pointless.


----------



## alexg

Choose better friends?


----------



## Chip18

alexg said:


> Choose better friends?


LOL,,but true dat!


----------



## Chip18

lindadrusilla said:


> I'm sorry but I wouldn't be friends with anyone that dislikes my dog... But thats just me.
> 
> Hope things get better for you
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No,no, your not! I lost a life long friend becasue he treated my Boxer with disrespect. She'd sit and wiggle her butt at him (Boxer thing) and he'd constantly ignore her!
Screw him!

In general I have no use for herder dogs myself (present company excluded)  they tend to be high energy, pushy dogs that "most " people who own them are to lazy to train!

You would be well advised to keep your dog away from your friends dog! He's already showing attitude and there is a very high probability that he will bite your dog!

Then you'll be here starting a "my dog hates little dog thread!' My dogs never had play dates with any of my friends dogs because all of my friends dogs were ill behaved A Holes! Your first job is to protect your dog! You should not be putting him in harms way! 

For the record... I was able to work for two weeks on training my friends Queensland and Border collie while they were on vacation. Took some work but they were quick learners!

Course as soon as the friends got home..there dogs were back to chasing cars, jumping on cars, chasing wild horses, not coming when called,bolting out the door etc etc. Herders just seem to be a magnet for lazy people these days..go figure.


----------



## boomer11

lol you guys have to be extremely sensitive or insecure if you lose friends because they make fun of your dog. my friends make ugly jokes about my dark sable all the time. some of them just flat out say no to play dates because i feed mine raw and it turns them vicious. so? who cares? your dog isnt a human kid. its not going to get its feelings hurt

if you cant train your dog well enough to break the stereotype and shut everybody up then you shouldnt complain


----------



## Chip18

boomer11 said:


> lol you guys have to be extremely sensitive or insecure if you lose friends because they make fun of your dog. my friends make ugly jokes about my dark sable all the time. some of them just flat out say no to play dates because i feed mine raw and it turns them vicious. so? who cares? your dog isnt a human kid. its not going to get its feelings hurt
> 
> if you cant train your dog well enough to break the stereotype and shut everybody up then


 I'll accept! that! Boxer,people are like there dogs..kinda goofy! Struddell loved everyone! And was very well behaved, until folks started giggling and laughing at her and with her! She never understood that not "everyone" has to like her! So yeah, kinda touchy where she was concerned!

Rocky Blk GSD could careless about anyone accept his pack, if someone falls over dead in front of him...just don't fall on me on your way down is his take! I'm good with that ,with him.

First person that ever was allowed to pet him was a GSD guy. He wanted to see him and Roc was Ok with it! I get complements on him on walks, he's well behaved and I step aside to let people by but few people wanted to get close to him. He just makes most folks nervous.

Just different dogs so different attitudes!


----------



## Wetdog

I take it that no matter what the "friends" say about Lincoln, he pretty much goes his own way and ignores the people doing the talking.

Maybe you should do the same.

I think it would be a good idea for you and Lincoln to work together on the obedience and practice. It will be good for you both. And it is fun. Just be patient and loving and I'm sure Lincoln will keep working with you until you get better at it.


----------



## Linck

I want to be clear. I love Lincoln. If my friend thinks he's bad now he was much worst back when he was about 7-9 months. Hes very well behave and obey us as much as I would expect from a one year old gsd. My friend barely ever get to see that. When they visit our home Lincoln wants nothing but to greet and play with them like he hadn't seen them in years. They never get to see the dog who would lay his head on my lap on the couch while I'm watching tv. They only see a big monster who likes to play rough and have scary teeth.

I usually just ignore what they said and try to take the high road. After a couple of days I'll get over it. Last time this happened I was too upset so I start typing on this forum as soon as I get home lol so thanks for providing a place for me to vent 

Let me throw out some more examples of what the corgi'a owner say to me that night so y'all get why I felt that way

He said he got his purebred pup for the price of mutt..... He got his pup from a backyard breeder on craigslist who let the pup leaves the kennel at 4 weeks. He spent 2 days decided he's gonna get a dog and got on Craigslist. He doesn't know anything about what all required to bring home a puppy or what to look for. He ask me if I know why his pup has diarrhea. I said probably because of new environment and food change. I asked if he gradually change his food and he said he doesn't know what the breeder fed him. So I said we'll call him up and get a shot record or something at least. He said he doesn't have the breeder number.

He said he can and will take his dog everywhere. I said that's cool if you can. We can't take Lincoln with us most the time. He said of course he's too big to be traveling with.... My reason was because I don't want him to stuck in the hotel while he can stay at my friend that has a lab which he enjoy. 

He said his dog doesn't have paper or his name doesn't contain "vom" but his dog is two generations away from wolf.... I don't even know what to say to that

He asked if Lincoln can catch frisbee in the air. I said yeah it's a little easier when you train him with moving object. He said he heard big dog is hard to train to catch frisbee and show me a small frisbee he bought for his dog. He said he can't wait to teach his corgi to catch frisbee in the air.... That poor thing got 1 inch long legs. How is that easier to train than my gsd?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Sorry to hear about your stressful situation. 
Just be happy that you have dog that may be able to save your life or your home someday (along with THOUSANDS of other awesome traits ). I don't know anything about Corgis, but I wouldn't think that they'd be able to do the same.


----------



## boomer11

if this guy is constantly trying to compare his dog to your dog then he's probably already secretly jealous. just teach your dog to catch a frisbee. he'll be secretly seething with jealousy inside. corgis might have small legs but they are suprisingly athletic. they definitely dont look as cool as a shepherd running full speed and jumping high into the air to catch a frisbee though.

just throw a ball up for your dog to catch until he's good at catching. then throw a frisbee right in front of your dog to catch. if he does then throw a big party and give him a treat. make it fun for him. then you can slowly add distance. its actually really really easy to teach if your dog has ball drive.


----------



## alexg

Linck said:


> ...
> 
> He said he can't wait to teach his corgi to catch frisbee in the air.... That poor thing got 1 inch long legs. How is that easier to train than my gsd?


Get smarter friends...


----------



## Chip18

Hmm well if the dog has diarrhea and he came from a BYB a Vet check is well in order! Might be the change in diet might be the first sign of Parvo? Your dog could be at risk if that's the case, I don't know just saying.

In any case if he is incapable of properly training this dog should keep your dog well clear of it. Nothing good can come of it!


----------



## Wetdog

Linck----don't pay much attention to the "things" your friend says----just pay attention to why he's saying them.

My bet is, your friend is very insecure and wants to build up his own ego a little----he's bragging. So what, it doesn't hurt you to let him brag about himself and his dog a little does it? It sounds to me like he's a little jealous of you and Lincoln--and he's trying to be like you in his mind. You have to admit, there are a lot of people who try to be uppity uppity about their dogs to make themselves feel more important and the center of attention. 

Of coarse, you are there and I'm not----but it does sound to me like your friend wants to be accepted and given a little personal respect, exactly the same as you do. He's just not going about getting there the right way.

I am absolutely the first person to agree with you that people like that can be a royal pain to be around sometimes. Just try not to be too upset with him.

How did Lincoln and the corgi get along together?


----------



## ShadowXx

Wow, what part of Texas do you live in?? That sounds like the people that I see when I bring Shadow to the park, she isnt even close to full grown and There have been people that think she is a wolf LOL!


----------



## Mac's Mom

Linck said:


> This thread is really just me venting....
> 
> I'm getting tired of people around me don't like my dog. My friend and her boy friend just got a puppy corgi. I visited them and he said by the way thank you if I didn't see your Lincoln I would probably get a big dog. He kept making comment like oh you can't take him anywhere with you because he's too big for me to travel with. My other friend with two collie mix made comment at puppy party at my house that she never want a German shepherd because gsd are devious. She poor water in Lincoln's bowl for her dog. Lincoln run over to check it out. Then she said Lincoln is food aggressive. She said Lincoln doesn't play nice with other dog but didn't say anything ant her dog constantly showing teeth when Lincoln get close to them.
> 
> Lincoln is one year old gsd. He is still hyper and his obedience is not top notch. But he doesn't hurt anybody. He never show teeth to any other dogs or human. He just wants to play. Yeah he's not the cutest dog like collie. He may not be very cuddly. He's heavy big strong dog so he hurts you when he jump on your lap unlike the corgi. But he is a good dog.
> 
> It's bad enough never get good reaction from people on the street. Parent pull their kids away when they walk pass us at the park. Vet nurse doesn't go crazy when they see him like they were when he was a puppy. Some Other dogs in class wouldn't pair up with him to do activities. Let me say it again that Lincoln has never hurt any of the people mention above. They are people that only see him at the party or puppy play date so they only see him as a hyper dog with power and teeth.
> 
> There is only one friend that I believe she likes Lincoln. Not only acting like they do and behind my back tell ppl my dog is a monster. This friend has a lab. So she understand most of what I'm going through. Except that her dog looks friendly so stranger doesn't run away from him as fast as they would from mine
> 
> Again, I'm just venting. I just came back from visiting the puppy corgi and kinda depressed.


This ticks me off. The ironic thing is anyone truly bonded with their dog would know that criticizing someone else's dog is hurtful & not cool at all. Maybe you should tell your friends how you feel.


----------



## mkelley2

I agree with what alot of you are saying.. I went into petsmart the other day with my Roxie who is 9 weeks old and I put her in a shopping cart and she was sitting so pretty and being wonderful and I grabbed a moo moo toy and she started yipping and barking because she liked the toy and I was playing with her a little and some lady with one of those ankle bitting dog told the employee that roxie was trying to attack her little dog.. and yhe employee asked me to take my aggressive dog out to my car.. I protested and the manager said Roxie was banned from that petsmart.. which I was get her groomed and going to get her puppy training there and the trainer told be that Roxie was a great very smart young puppy.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I have friends that like to tell me "only dexter is allowed to come over, please leave your others at home" i dont question them, i simply refuse the invite and stay home to hang out were all my dogs are welcome!
I aslo had a run in with a nasty man at the post office today, Tyson was sitting waiting very nicely for my hands to un freeze so i could open my box, and the man made a show of making himself look like a complete fool, pressing himself against the wall and mummbling nasty comments lol. It did not bother tyson one bit, he just sat there and waited nicely.


----------



## SuperG

I don't hate your doggy....hope that helps


SuperG


----------



## Chip18

mkelley2 said:


> Ihe employee asked me to take my aggressive dog out to my car.. I protested and the manager said Roxie was banned from that petsmart.. which I was get her groomed and going to get her puppy training there and the trainer told be that Roxie was a great very smart young puppy....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 What sounds like a puppy to me, was your dog still in the cart? Maybe the lady thought your puppy was threatening her dog with the toy ,pretending it was her dog!?

You know your guy was like .squeak, squeak on the toy and woof, woof and the "nut bag" " thought your dog was giving her little...OK I'll go with dog? A cold hard stare as he worked on the toy pretending it was the ladies dog?


----------



## mkelley2

Ya Roxie was still in the cart and I dont know.. I think Roxie was upset because they would not even let me buy the moo moo toy she was waging her tail and smiling the whole time the manger was saying she was aggressive and he acted like she was goin to grow wings and eat all the little dogs in the store

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

Write an email corporate. Tell them you'll be doing all your shopping at Petco.


----------



## boomer11

mkelley2 said:


> I agree with what alot of you are saying.. I went into petsmart the other day with my Roxie who is 9 weeks old and I put her in a shopping cart and she was sitting so pretty and being wonderful and I grabbed a moo moo toy and she started yipping and barking because she liked the toy and I was playing with her a little and some lady with one of those ankle bitting dog told the employee that roxie was trying to attack her little dog.. and yhe employee asked me to take my aggressive dog out to my car.. I protested and the manager said Roxie was banned from that petsmart.. which I was get her groomed and going to get her puppy training there and the trainer told be that Roxie was a great very smart young puppy....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


something doesnt add up. your dog wouldnt get kicked out for sitting in a cart. it was probably your attitude when asked or your dog wasnt sitting in a cart. 

btw you shouldnt even be bringing a 9 week old pup into petsmart so the manager probably did you a favor.


----------



## trcy

mkelley2 said:


> Ya Roxie was still in the cart and I dont know.. I think Roxie was upset because they would not even let me buy the moo moo toy she was waging her tail and smiling the whole time the manger was saying she was aggressive and he acted like she was goin to grow wings and eat all the little dogs in the store


That's crazy. Riley reacted with growls and snarling with his stripe up when I saw other dogs. Once he was around the dogs for a period of time he was fine. We were in training working on this. He was doing really well. 

When Riley was about 8 months old I took him to petco. As we were walking by the leash aisle he saw a chihuahua. He reacted like the above description, but I gave a correction, said "leave it" and he calmed right down. While we were shopping an employee started to shadow us, then finally approached to ask if I was finding everything ok. Riley greeted the employee is a very friendly way. I was not asked to leave and he did display what would probably be called aggression. On the way to the check out we passed the same small dog and he did not react the second time. He just didn't trust dogs he didn't know. (he was attacked bu a pit shepherd mix when he was about 4 months old. He was not bit, but the dog had him pinned to the ground. It was my parents dog and it was the first time they/we saw that side of him. It was surprising and left an impression on Riley. ) )


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

boomer11 said:


> something doesnt add up. your dog wouldnt get kicked out for sitting in a cart. it was probably your attitude when asked or your dog wasnt sitting in a cart.
> 
> btw you shouldnt even be bringing a 9 week old pup into petsmart so the manager probably did you a favor.


There's nothing wrong with bringing a young puppy into Petsmart as long as its paws aren't touching the floor. Banfield is in Petsmart as well and they see puppies all the time.


----------



## Hunter's Dad

Jealousy. Pure jealousy. Fact is, the GSD is smarter than most people and better lookin too.


----------



## Scot

Nigel said:


> It's ok, they're just jealous. Not everyone can handle the awesome responsibility of having a GSD.


Though some people may be “jealous,” most people fear this unpredictable breed, and for good reason! They are large, with strong jaw-bite power, and are completely neurotic! I’ve NEVER met a pure breed adult who wasn’t completely on edge, because they are so scared, aggressive, and defensive ALL OF THE TIME. Only mixed GSD’s can sometime be ok, though I would NEVER 100% trust them either.

I work with all breeds of dogs, and GSD’s, then Husky’s, are THE MOST DANGEROUS & UNPREDICTABLE OF ALL BREEDS IMO! NOT FOR PETS - WORKING DOGS - YES!


----------



## Scot

Nigel said:


> It's ok, they're just jealous. Not everyone can handle the awesome responsibility of having a GSD.





Sp00ks said:


> Ignorance of the breed.


Perhaps by some, though most people justifiably so condem the breed, and it’s Like everything, it’s really NOT the breed, it’s the POOR BREEDING, POOR TRAINING, POOR UPBRINGING OF THE BREED = THE HUMAN IS THE ISSUE, NOT THE BREED, it’s just the human failure(s) are so greatly magnified with this breed, as is with my most favorite breed, the CHIHUAHUA. I would much rather handle a poorly breed 6 pound dog, than an 85+ pound dog.


----------



## Fodder

Scot said:


> Though some people may be “jealous,” most people fear this unpredictable breed, and for good reason! They are large, with strong jaw-bite power, and are completely neurotic! I’ve NEVER met a pure breed adult who wasn’t completely on edge, because they are so scared, aggressive, and defensive ALL OF THE TIME. Only mixed GSD’s can sometime be ok, though I would NEVER 100% trust them either.
> 
> I work with all breeds of dogs, and GSD’s, then Husky’s, are THE MOST DANGEROUS & UNPREDICTABLE OF ALL BREEDS IMO! NOT FOR PETS - WORKING DOGS - YES!


Closing, 2014 thread on a forum for GSD _*Enthusiast*_!!


----------

